# Carrabba's Marsala Sauce Recipe



## ibglowin

Great knock off recipe for Carabba's Marsala sauce which is served on their Chicken Marsala and Steak Marsala. 

For the Chicken Marsala use a package of *Knorr Homestyle Stock Chicken* and for the Steak Marsala use a package of *Knorr Homestyle Stock Beef*.

*Marsala Sauce *

1 stick butter 
1 slice prosciutto, diced 
1 minced shallot (small)
2 cloves minced garlic 
8 ounces fresh mushrooms (baby portabella is my favorite or what ever you have available)
1 cup dry marsala wine 
1 tub Knorr Homestyle Stock (Beef or Chicken depending on what your having)
1 teaspoon minced fresh parsley 
2 tablespoons heavy cream (optional)
2 teaspoons Wondra to thicken (if needed)

*Make the Sauce: * 

Melt butter over low heat in a medium saucepan. Turn heat up to medium high to sauté the prosciutto in the melted butter for about 2 to 3 minutes; be careful not to burn butter, add shallots and mushrooms and sauté until vegetables are tender then add the garlic and saute another 30 seconds. Add marsala wine, simmer for another 30 seconds or so, then add black pepper (to taste). Simmer over medium high heat for 5 minutes. Add Knorr Homestyle stock to saucepan and simmer for an additional 5 minutes. Add parsley and cream to the sauce and simmer 3 to 4 minutes or until thick. Remove from heat, cover until needed.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks Mike, I'm so using this soon. Might even give you credit for it, but I doubt it.


----------



## ibglowin

I can't take credit for it other than I poked around enough on the Google and found it and tweaked it (of course)!


----------



## Boatboy24

Good one, Mike. I'm not a huge Marsala fan, but do like the Carrabas version. They grill the chicken/steak, so you get a little 'fire' flavor in there and I think that makes a big difference. I'll give this one a try.


----------



## ibglowin

My thoughts exactly. They closed the only Carabba's in NM (ABQ) when the economy tanked back in 2009 so I had to act quickly and improvise. Will make it several times a year especially during the Winter months with chicken or steak. Both are very good!


----------

